
Delta Is Flying into the Path of a Category 5 Hurricane Again - jmarbach
https://thepointsguy.com/2017/09/delta-flies-into-hurricane-maria/
======
samsonradu
Well the hurricane hasn't arrived yet, it is expected to hit San Juan late
night/early morning (coming from the other direction). It's just windy atm,
nothing uncommon yet.

Source: I'm stuck in San Juan, having my Delta flight for tomorrow morning
cancelled.

~~~
mysterydip
Ignorant question: What are your options as far as staying safe as it hits?

~~~
samsonradu
Well I'm about to find out what works since I'm a tourist and it's my first
encounter with such a thing. But as sibling said, a big solid building and
supplies for a few days. Just hope to make it to the airport on thursday and
fly back home.

~~~
cvsh
Just survived Irma on St. Maarten. That sounds like a solid plan. Good luck.
If your experience was anything like mine, I seriously doubt you will be able
to fly on Thursday, but I hope I'm wrong. If you get a chance to stock up on
even more water + food, do it -- you really can't have too much.

------
otto_ortega
I now like Delta even more. I now it may seem as too "risky" for many, but the
people trying to leave those places certainly appreciate it and were willing
to take that risk.

~~~
drewg123
It is funny how doing even just a little bit of good can earn a company
undying loyalty.

Back in the 90s, my mom was diagnosed with what turned out to be terminal
cancer, and was having major surgery the next day. Being the mid 90s, there
were no cheap ticket web sites, and next-day flights were priced for business
travelers (out of the reach of a poor grad student). However, airlines did
give you a break for family emergencies like this. Delta was the only major
airline that treated me like a human being and got me a ticket to be with my
family during this terrible time.

To this day, I go out of my way to fly Delta, even when it means a plane
change if another carrier has a direct route, etc.

~~~
tempestn
Out of curiosity, do you think it would also earn them a pass if they did
something shitty to you, like involuntarily bumped you off an overbooked
flight?

~~~
kw71
Delta had some bad times last decade when Leo M. was CEO. Lots of bad
decisions and don't care all around. Cancelled many flights out from under me,
many times the last one of the night. They ruined lots of my days and if I had
received some of the messages I wrote to customer service I think I would have
replied "You are no longer welcome as a customer."

Delta is my favorite airline, period. They have more than made up for a few
rough years I had with them and their policies and products are much more
reasonable to me than other airlines. I really only want to fly other airlines
for something like a 'flagship route' of a foreign carrier.

------
samsonradu
Question to people who were in San Juan after Irma: After how long was driving
possible on main highways? (eg. from the Bay Marina to the airport)

------
jccooper
Now known as DAL9862, leaving SJU.

[https://www.flightradar24.com/DAL9862/eec4325](https://www.flightradar24.com/DAL9862/eec4325)

~~~
mark-r
And it has landed. Turnaround time was only 37 minutes in SJU!

~~~
yaur
The real trick, or at least the real trick the last time they pulled this
stunt, is that most of the passengers are airline employees.

~~~
JCharante
Airline employees to or from?

~~~
mark-r
From - they've done their job, now they're ready to escape.

------
karlkatzke
There's an Air Argentina flight ( ARG1326 ) that's departed EZE and is
scheduled to get to Punta Cana DR at 5am or so.

Talk about a bold move.

